# Maddona's man arms



## Splash Log (May 13, 2008)

I find this kinda nauseating:


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 13, 2008)




----------



## Witmaster (May 14, 2008)

You know... for a 50 year old woman, she ain't that bad!

She looks a bit thin but still in phenonimal shape.


----------



## Witchblade (May 14, 2008)

She's 50+ and I'd hit her. There's a new one.


----------



## DOMS (May 14, 2008)

Witmaster said:


> You know... for a 50 year old woman, she ain't that bad!
> 
> She looks a bit thin but still in phenonimal shape.



I'm not a big fan of Madonna, but she does look very good for her age.  Hell, she looks good compare to a lot of women that are half her age.

She's not a bean-pole vegan.  She not only has low fat, but she has muscle, too.  I say, good for her!


----------



## SYN (May 14, 2008)




----------



## DOMS (May 14, 2008)

SYN said:


>



Get back to me in 30-something years.  $20 (adjusted for inflation) says that you're arms won't look nearly that good.


----------



## SYN (May 14, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Get back to me in 30-something years.  $20 (adjusted for inflation) says that you're arms won't look nearly that good.



$20 Says they will. And even if they don't, at least I wouldn't look like a man. I'd rather age badly than age trans-gender.


----------



## Built (May 14, 2008)

I don't know any self-respecting man who would be proud to have Madonna's "massive guns" lol - she's just fit and lean. 

I'm sure my arms are bigger than hers. I surely hope my arms are bigger than hers...


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 14, 2008)

I'd prefer her checking account, but she still looks pretty good for a 50 year old.


Wait....holy shit, she's 50?    Oy how the time flies.


----------



## DOMS (May 14, 2008)

SYN said:


> $20 Says they will. And even if they don't, at least I wouldn't look like a man. I'd rather age badly than age trans-gender.



You need to fix your male/female detector.


----------



## SYN (May 14, 2008)

DOMS said:


> You need to fix your male/female detector.



Not really. In my book Madonna = man. Her man hands and man arms gross me the fuck out. Plus she's fifty. Which most likely means she got to stay looking young with the aid of a scalpel. 

She's only attractive if you're the type of guy that wants to fuck Lou Reed.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 14, 2008)

side view they look nice that front view not as much.


----------



## SYN (May 14, 2008)

SYN said:


> Not really. In my book Madonna = man. Her man hands and man arms gross me the fuck out. Plus she's fifty. Which most likely means she got to stay looking young with the aid of a scalpel.
> 
> She's only attractive if you're the type of guy that wants to fuck Lou Reed.



On second thought she looks more like Willem Dafoe in that pic.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 14, 2008)

wow ya she does kinda look like him in boondock saints. either way her body is impressive but i still think she is a unatractive women.


----------



## DOMS (May 14, 2008)

SYN said:


> Not really. In my book Madonna = man. Her man hands and man arms gross me the fuck out.
> 
> She's only attractive if you're the type of guy that wants to fuck Lou Reed.



Nice job ignoring the other pic. 

She's was obviously on a cut in that first pic.  But I get where you're coming from.  You simply can't see anything beyond the teens.

Well...here's hoping that you get your mom's genes.  Otherwise, after you have a kid, your ass is likely to explode.  After you get past 25, you'll start to get "old womens' arms."  That where you have so little triceps muscle and so much body fat that you're underarms will look like some horrible fleshy wings. Then at you hit the 30s, you'll start to get a lot more unwanted hair.  An esthetician will become one of your close friends if you have the money.  Then, as you fall through your 40s, the flesh under your neck will start to loosen up and you'll get what's call a turkey neck.  At this point, you're only 45 or so.  Thing will get more interesting from this point forward, but I'll stop the prognostication.

So, have fun living in the ignorance of youth, because, much sooner that you think, you'll envy Madonna's arms.


----------



## Crono1000 (May 14, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> I find this kinda nauseating:



I'd pee in her butt


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 14, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Nice job ignoring the other pic.
> 
> She's was obviously on a cut in that first pic.  But I get where you're coming from.  You simply can't see anything beyond the teens.
> 
> ...




OUCH!   Snap....

Harsh, but theres a bit of truth in there.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 14, 2008)

Which one of these two celebz would you bang today?


----------



## lucifuge (May 14, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> She's 50+ and I'd hit her. There's a new one.



I'd throw it in her can.... twice


----------



## Witchblade (May 14, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> Which one of these two celebz would you bang today?


Trick question! 

Both.

At the same time.

Hard.


----------



## SYN (May 14, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Nice job ignoring the other pic.
> 
> She's was obviously on a cut in that first pic.  But I get where you're coming from.  You simply can't see anything beyond the teens.
> 
> ...



Ignorant I am not. That picture may look okay but I'd be naive to even believe it's natural. Underneath the five pounds of makeup I'm sure she probably looks like shit. I have a deep loathing for Madonna. One that goes way past her looks. Any woman low enough to make out with Brittany fucking Spears just has trash written all over her. And yes I know that someday I'll get old and nasty looking. But at least I wont look like Madonna.


----------



## Arnold (May 14, 2008)

if we're just judging a female (Madonna) solely based on attractiveness and sexiness, she looks absolutely disgusting in that first pic, and I would not be attracted to her in the least, but I respect the hell out of her as a person for her success as well as her level of fitness, especially at her age.


----------



## DOMS (May 14, 2008)

SYN said:


> Ignorant I am not. That picture may look okay but I'd be naive to even believe it's natural. Underneath the five pounds of makeup I'm sure she probably looks like shit. I have a deep loathing for Madonna. One that goes way past her looks. Any woman low enough to make out with Brittany fucking Spears just has trash written all over her. And yes I know that someday I'll get old and nasty looking. But at least I wont look like Madonna.



Fine, don't like for whatever reason a 16 year old (?) can hate Madonna for.  But that doesn't change the fact that she looks great for a 50 year old and that around your 30th birthday, you'll consider yourself ugly.  Even though you're probably not, but that's when that sort of thinking will start.


----------



## min0 lee (May 14, 2008)

I've seen worse on a 50 year old, she is a  bit too lean.
That's easy to fix.






This isn't an easy fix and this is more of a common problem.......well, maybe not so severe.


----------



## DOMS (May 14, 2008)

SYN + 35?


----------



## KentDog (May 14, 2008)

Madonna is definitely hot for her age. I've never found her to be that physically attractive, but if you don't find her very attractive for her age, then you haven't gotten out much and seen the real world. I would be as bold as to say she is hotter than most 35 year olds.


----------



## min0 lee (May 14, 2008)

Gilf?


----------



## DaMayor (May 14, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Gilf?



Pass.


----------



## Arnold (May 14, 2008)

KentDog said:


> Madonna is definitely hot for her age. I've never found her to be that physically attractive, but if you don't find her very attractive for her age, then you haven't gotten out much and seen the real world. I would be as bold as to say she is hotter than most 35 year olds.



in better shape than most 35 year olds, beauty is in the eye of the beholder and many males like their women to look feminine, e.g. a healthy amount of bodyfat, not lean like a man. in fact, in my older age I now prefer, and I am attracted to females that have some meat on them, I find myself looking at that type of female when I go out now to clubs now, the skinny ones just don't appeal to me the way they used to, and that is coming from a guy that once only found lean fitness type chicks to be attractive.


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2008)

DOMS said:


> SYN + 35?



you're just being ignorant. the pics of me in the white nightie i'm going on 30 and i never worked out at all except mountain biking. my mom is 66 and she has never worked out but stays active and her arms are not anything like what you're describing. that kind of aging happens to twinkie eating beach bunnies which none of the women in my family are including Tesla. before age 60 almost *all* visible aging of the skin is sun damage. 
this is after two kids. taken just a couple yrs ago. valentines 2006.





you can disagree with Tesla without being such a shit. i assure you i didn't consider myself ugly at 30. at 47 i'm not exactly thrilled to be aging but i have no stretch marks nor a blown out ass or waddling arms. Tesla has better skin than i do so it's just making you look mean and small to say she's going to look that bad. A lot of people find madonna and her looks disgusting. her arms in particular isn't that the point of the thread?


----------



## DOMS (May 14, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> you're just being ignorant. the pics of me in the white nightie i'm going on 30 and i never worked out at all except mountain biking. my mom is 66 and she has never worked out but stays active and her arms are not anything like what you're describing. that kind of aging happens to twinkie eating beach bunnies which none of the women in my family are including Tesla. before age 60 almost *all* visible aging of the skin is sun damage.
> this is after two kids. taken just a couple yrs ago. valentines 2006.
> 
> you can disagree with Tesla without being such a shit. i assure you i didn't consider myself ugly at 30. at 47 i'm not exactly thrilled to be aging but i have no stretch marks nor a blown out ass or waddling arms. Tesla has better skin than i do so it's just making you look mean and small to say she's going to look that bad. A lot of people find madonna and her looks disgusting. her arms in particular isn't that the point of the thread?



_*YOU*_ didn't read my post.  I said that stuff would happen if she _wasn't lucky enough_ to have _your_ genetics.

My point is valid, you're the exception.  Statistically, she is more likely to end up a Twinkie than fit.

I'm no where near being a shit yet, but keep it up.


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2008)

on another note

when i moved in here there was some furniture my landlord left here. i'm renting what was his family home n he lives at a lake house now...

i packed up his clothes that were here and in doing so i found an old playboy opened up to the madonna layout where she had hairy armpits. i remember that magazine...


i stopped liking her when she stopped talking like she was from the US. the richer she got the more British she got. it was pretty ridiculous. monica belluci is gorgeous but her hands are freakishly huge too. bigger than her head.


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2008)

DOMS said:


> _*YOU*_ didn't read my post.  I said that stuff would happen if she _wasn't lucky enough_ to have _your_ genetics.
> 
> My point is valid, you're the exception.  Statistically, she is more likely to end up a Twinkie than fit.
> 
> I'm no where near being a shit yet, but keep it up.



bullshit you said syn at 35+. i know a shit when i see one. it was a snippy ignorant thing to say and that post was buffered with nothing. she disagrees with you. get over it.

and don't threaten me. you don't intimidate me you just are making yourself look worse.


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2008)

DOMS said:


> SYN + 35?




this is unnecessarily rotten.


----------



## DOMS (May 14, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> bullshit you said syn at 35+. i know a shit when i see one. it was a snippy ignorant thing to say and that post was buffered with nothing. she disagrees with you. get over it.



Game on.

She talks like the worthy efforts of another person, and I don't care who, matter because she "doesn't look good."  Notwithstanding the fact that the person is 50, has low body fat, and muscle.

So, judging from her nonchalant attitude about growing old, she's likely to do shit to swim against the tide of obesity and physical sloth that so prevalent in the US (and increasing so in all western countries).  "My mom doesn't look like that so I won't", will be her motto that gets to swim with the group.   _The very *same thing* you just said._

So, she's going to wake up one day a few of decades from now and wonder why her arms make a flapping sound.  

Yeah, Madonna doesn't look like a 20 year old, but she does look like a great 50 year old.  Unless you're a teen who thinks that the beauty of youth lasts forever.


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Game on.
> 
> She talks like the worthy efforts of another person, and I don't care who, matter because she "doesn't look good."  Notwithstanding the fact that the person is 50, has low body fat, and muscle.
> 
> ...



judging by what? Tesla walks ten to twenty miles a week. she's watches her diet and she knows you need to use it or lose it. my mom is a 66 year old woman that digs stumps out of the ground to plant flowers and moves 150 pound rocks by herself. genes are the least of what keep her trim and strong. i said my mom stays active. so do i so does Tess. you're being bitchy cuz tess doesn't like madonna. n her dislike is about way more than looks.


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2008)

madonna looks more fit now than she did at 20. i saw the playboy. AND she shaves her pits now.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 14, 2008)




----------



## The Monkey Man (May 14, 2008)

I think Tess grew up on a planet where 80's big-hair cheeze rocking bands rule,
and 80's pop icons sucked...  




So next i'm going to start a thread about how Fat Bon Jovi is...
and we can have RG blast to his rescue...

Here's a picture of Bon Jovi doing a male model underwear shoot...
He must be Gay!?


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> I think Tess grew up on a planet where 80's big-hair cheeze rocking bands rule,
> and 80's pop icons sucked...
> 
> 
> ...



hey! that might be his head but that's your body 


n that's kinda funny cuz Tesla's new thing is big hair. i might even try it.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 15, 2008)

Like i'd be caught dead at 160Lbs with a faggy superman tattoo...

Oh...   He's gay alright


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2008)

i never liked him n yea your body is better.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 15, 2008)

have you been drinking?


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2008)

no. unless tea counts.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 15, 2008)

OMG   tea!?

Such a rebel


----------



## goob (May 15, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Fine, don't like for whatever reason a 16 year old (?) can hate Madonna for. But that doesn't change the fact that she looks great for a 50 year old and that around your 30th birthday, you'll consider yourself ugly. Even though you're probably not, but that's when that sort of thinking will start.


 
DOMS speaks the truth (albeit in his usual sensative and tender way). Sorry Syn, but I doubt you will have the genes, money or relentless drive to look that good at 50. I'm not having a go, very little people do.

To put things in perspective, how good did Madonna look at roughly your age?


----------



## FitnessRubber (May 15, 2008)

SYN said:


> Ignorant I am not. That picture may look okay but I'd be naive to even believe it's natural. Underneath the five pounds of makeup I'm sure she probably looks like shit. I have a deep loathing for Madonna. One that goes way past her looks. Any woman low enough to make out with Brittany fucking Spears just has trash written all over her. And yes I know that someday I'll get old and nasty looking. But at least I wont look like Madonna.



So you're judging the picture the way you are because you hate someone you've never actually met?


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2008)

none of us have ever met foreman rules but a lot of people here do not like him because of how he behaves.

Jewish adviser Rabbi Shmuley Boteach. The rabbi makes the comments in an article for Somethingjewish.com -- in which he attacks the Kabbalah Center for using Madonna as a figurehead for the mystical religion. 
Boteach blasts, "Earth to (Kabbalah leader) Phillip Berg: Do us all a favor and dump Madonna as your principal spokesperson. 
"Sorry to be so crass, but Madonna is a slut. Yes, she may sing, and she may dance. But she is famous for being a slut. And no religion dare have a slut as its principal representative. 
"Is the Kabbalah Center really so desperate that it is prepared to promote itself through a vulgarian whose main contribution to the culture is porn rock?" 



a lot of people don't like madonna and it has very little to do with her looks. i doubt if foreman came on here people would give his body glowing reviews to honor his efforts in spite of their honest opinions of him as a man.


----------



## vader (May 15, 2008)

If all women had Maddona's bank account they would all look like that.


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2008)

vader said:


> If all women had Maddona's bank account they would all look like that.




nope. i'd be a brunette.  i think if you took all her money away she'd still go to the gym which is admirable but a lot of people don't like her arms and especially her hands.  vascularity on a woman's hands is unusual and if you google madonna's  scary hands you get almost a million hits. most of those pics it's really obvious she was coming from a gym.  

i can't count the times  i find myself sitting at a drs office with my kids or some other place you have to wait forever  and find myself playing with the  veins  that pop  up there.  people probably think mine look gross when they do that too but i like it. it _would_ bother me however if they were the size of a man's hands and i don't like man sized hands on other women. some guy on here i forget who dated a girl with man hands n it bothered him. it'd probably bug me if i met Vanity n he had little dainty feminine hands. people are going to judge things they probably shouldn't we all do it


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 15, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> a lot of people don't like madonna and it has very little to do with her looks. i doubt if foreman came on here people would give his body glowing reviews to honor his efforts in spite of their honest opinions of him as a man.



Maybe because he doesnt stay in a contest shape physique...
how many of us do?







Little Wing said:


> *none of us have ever met foreman rules*



Untrue Story


----------



## Crono1000 (May 15, 2008)

I'm a little jeolous, LW has never stuck up for me 2 pages straight like this


----------



## SYN (May 15, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Game on.
> 
> She talks like the worthy efforts of another person, and I don't care who, matter because she "doesn't look good."  Notwithstanding the fact that the person is 50, has low body fat, and muscle.
> 
> ...




I think it is you who did not read my post. I clearly stated I have a deep loathing for her that goes way past her looks. You are the one with blatant disregard to someones worthy efforts. If she was Mexican  you wouldn't give two shits about defending her. 
And as for being nonchalant about aging, I'm anything but. It's one of the things I'm most afraid of; getting old, ugly, undesirable. Dying. And I'm doing my best to take care of my skin, and my body to try and make sure I don't end up looking like one of those spiteful old bitches you see in Wall*Mart. 



FitnessRubber said:


> So you're judging the picture the way you are because you hate someone you've never actually met?



I don't have to meet her to have a good example of what a loser she is. She's a skank. And anyone who gets an accent from the size of their wallet is a fucking fruitcake. 



The Monkey Man said:


> I think Tess grew up on a planet where 80's big-hair cheeze rocking bands rule,
> and 80's pop icons sucked...
> 
> So next i'm going to start a thread about how Fat Bon Jovi is...
> and we can have RG blast to his rescue...



Actually I grew up in my head, but the circumstances were pretty much the same as what you're describing. Pop culture is manufactured manure. Nobody writes their own shit and it's all about trying to make a buck off someone else's talent. The hair bands don't really have much for talent going for them. Which makes them a shit load better cause you have to like them for who they are, not for the guy that has his hand up their ass controlling what they say and do. 



Little Wing said:


> none of us have ever met foreman rules but a lot of people here do not like him because of how he behaves.
> 
> Jewish adviser Rabbi Shmuley Boteach. The rabbi makes the comments in an article for Somethingjewish.com -- in which he attacks the Kabbalah Center for using Madonna as a figurehead for the mystical religion.
> Boteach blasts, "Earth to (Kabbalah leader) Phillip Berg: Do us all a favor and dump Madonna as your principal spokesperson.
> ...



+ fucking 1


----------



## danny81 (May 15, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> judging by what? Tesla walks ten to twenty miles a week. she's watches her diet and she knows you need to use it or lose it. my mom is a 66 year old woman that digs stumps out of the ground to plant flowers and moves 150 pound rocks by herself. genes are the least of what keep her trim and strong. i said my mom stays active. so do i so does Tess. you're being bitchy cuz tess doesn't like madonna. n her dislike is about way more than looks.



why the fuck does she walk 20 miles a week. Besides doms isnt mad she doesnt like her. hes mad shes talking mad shit about her.


----------



## danny81 (May 15, 2008)

BTW i think Madonna is very very very ugly. especially her nasty teeth


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2008)

Crono1000 said:


> I'm a little jeolous, LW has never stuck up for me 2 pages straight like this




well if i had breast fed you too i'd be more inclined to.


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2008)

danny81 said:


> why the fuck does she walk 20 miles a week. Besides doms isnt mad she doesnt like her. hes mad shes talking mad shit about her.



because i taught my kids a long time ago only fat asses hop in a car to go a mile to go to a park, shop, swim etc. people act like we're going to die when we say we're walking someplace that takes half hr or so to walk to it's ridiculous.


----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2008)

SYN said:


> I think it is you who did not read my post. I clearly stated I have a deep loathing for her that goes way past her looks. You are the one with blatant disregard to someones worthy efforts. If she was Mexican  you wouldn't give two shits about defending her.



Bringing Mexicans into an argument about the efforts of someone at age 30?  Do you want to try harder to reach for a working argument? 




SYN said:


> And as for being nonchalant about aging, I'm anything but. It's one of the things I'm most afraid of; getting old, ugly, undesirable. Dying. And I'm doing my best to take care of my skin, and my body to try and make sure I don't end up looking like one of those spiteful old bitches you see in Wall*Mart.



You're initial words indicated otherwise.  I said that Madonna looks great for a 50 year old, which you said wasn't so.  You said that she looks like an old man.  This indicates that you have no idea what you're in for or what realistic expectations are.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 15, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> well if i had breast fed you too i'd be more inclined to.




Never too late to say never -


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2008)

how dare someone say this woman looks less than spectacular.


----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2008)

How out-of-date is that picture? That was from a couple of years ago.  The pic at the top is current.  She saw how she was and did something about it.

Keep trying!


----------



## vortrit (May 15, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> She's 50+ and I'd hit her. There's a new one.



She looks hot in this pic.


----------



## AKIRA (May 15, 2008)

SYN said:


> $20 Says they will. And even if they don't, at least I wouldn't look like a man. I'd rather age badly than age trans-gender.



Besides the barf smiley, this is the start of a rather entertaining discussion.

DOMS has pretty much said enough, so I will keep my mouth shut, however, it is quite clear that youre picking a fight, SYN.  

And man oh man, I IMMEDIATELY thought of the late BoneCrusher when I saw LW step in.  Seriously, why does she always need back up?


----------



## AKIRA (May 15, 2008)

On a side note, she looks good at her age, but I dont like that look.  A little more fat would help...help me give her a second look!


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2008)

DOMS said:


> How out-of-date is that picture? That was from a couple of years ago. The pic at the top is current. She saw how she was and did something about it.
> 
> Keep trying!




i don't care enough about madonna to tell you what pics are current. i can't tell you what pics of brittney, pee wee herman or michael jackson are current either. what do you mean she saw how she was?


----------



## danny81 (May 15, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> because i taught my kids a long time ago only fat asses hop in a car to go a mile to go to a park, shop, swim etc. people act like we're going to die when we say we're walking someplace that takes half hr or so to walk to it's ridiculous.



alright chill. i thought u meant she was doing it for excercise. i was gunna say that shit is a waste of time. she should jog.


----------



## AKIRA (May 15, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> i don't care enough about madonna to tell you what pics are current. i can't tell you what pics of brittney, pee wee herman or michael jackson are current either. what do you mean she saw how she was?



Meaning she saw she needed to improve and did.  In other words, shes the opposite of a fat person always complaining about how fat they are, while never doing a damn thing about it.

(I cant see the pics you provided)


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2008)

danny81 said:


> alright chill. i thought u meant she was doing it for excercise. i was gunna say that shit is a waste of time. she should jog.



she is a tiny little petite girl with double d boobs. neither of us jog.


----------



## AKIRA (May 15, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> she is a tiny little petite girl with double d boobs. neither of us jog.



What?  Who is, SYN?  

ics:


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> What?  Who is, SYN?
> 
> ics:



yes her boobs are bigger than mine and defy gravity which sadly mine no longer do. n no pics.  she also has a bottom from all that walking cuz she sure as hell didn't get it from me.

that's why she only has been posting head shots here i think.


----------



## danny81 (May 15, 2008)

whats wrong with jogging and big boobs?


----------



## tomuchgear (May 15, 2008)

wow this thread is funny. well maybee i am drunk and the blood loss from the razor blades is making me looped. either way this shit is funny. maddona is ugly but she does have really nice arms.


----------



## min0 lee (May 15, 2008)

danny81 said:


> whats wrong with jogging and big boobs?


You have boobs?


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2008)

danny81 said:


> whats wrong with jogging and big boobs?



nothing as long as you don't mind them ending up in your boots when you're madonna's age. imagine your balls weigh 10 pounds each.... now run. 


on a treadmill at home is cool, you can hold them. uh, not _you_ exactly , you know what i mean.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 15, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> nothing as long as you don't mind them ending up in your boots when you're madonna's age. imagine your balls weigh 10 pounds each.... now run.
> 
> 
> on a treadmill at home is cool, you can hold them. uh, not _you_ exactly , you know what i mean.



Maybe i'm just amused by this thread because of the vicodin...

But i dont believe either of you have boobs


----------



## kaiserS (May 15, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> On a side note, she looks good at her age, but I dont like that look.  A little more fat would help...help me give her a second look!



Didn't you see the "hung-up" video? She had a round juicy ass in that one - but I don't how real it was - a little too perfect  -


----------



## Arnold (May 15, 2008)

danny81 said:


> whats wrong with jogging and big boobs?



nothing, quite fun to watch.


----------



## SYN (May 16, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Besides the barf smiley, this is the start of a rather entertaining discussion.
> 
> DOMS has pretty much said enough, so I will keep my mouth shut, however, it is quite clear that youre picking a fight, SYN.
> 
> And man oh man, I IMMEDIATELY thought of the late BoneCrusher when I saw LW step in.  Seriously, why does she always need back up?



Akira we've been through this shit a million times over in my time here at this board. Get the fuck off my dick. Read the fucking thread. I didn't start shit. I got jumped on for voicing my distaste in some dried up old whore.

I don't need backing up. Maybe if you were the kind a person who could entertain a woman long enough to make her want to stay with you and possibly start a family you'd understand the protective feeling parents have of their kids. You need to grow up. 

And btw. The 'late' BoneCrusher doesn't come her anymore cause he got sick of all your shit. In fact if you paid the slightest attention to anyone else but yourself you'd see that when you joined this forum and threw your snotty attitude on display is when we started losing good members. 



AKIRA said:


> On a side note, she looks good at her age, but I dont like that look.  A little more fat would help...help me give her a second look!



+ 1. A little more fat would do her a whole world of good. She looks like an anorexic beefcake who's seen more scalpels than Boston City Hospitals operating rooms.


----------



## SYN (May 16, 2008)

danny81 said:


> whats wrong with jogging and big boobs?



Jogging and big boobs are the best thing that happened to the wold since....well.....boobs.


----------



## Built (May 16, 2008)

SYN said:


> Jogging and big boobs are the best thing that happened to the wold since....well.....boobs.



Oh sure, it's all fun and games until somebody puts an eye out!

Sigh.

I want boobs. Mine looked so good when I was fat.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 16, 2008)

Built said:


> Oh sure, it's all fun and games until somebody puts an eye out!
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> I want boobs. Mine looked so good when I was fat.



Real men wont love you for that.


----------



## FitnessRubber (May 16, 2008)

SYN said:


> I don't have to meet her to have a good example of what a loser she is. She's a skank. And anyone who gets an accent from the size of their wallet is a fucking fruitcake.



I guess I'll take that as a yes. Yeah, she's quirky. I don't dig her personality or music either, but I'd love to talk business - sales and marketing - with her...


----------



## Built (May 16, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> Real men wont love you for that.



For what, having boobs while fat? Or for wanting boobs?

Boobs are awesome. Everybody should have them! Okay maybe the fellas should let the women wear theirs...


----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2008)

Built said:


> I want boobs. Mine looked so good when I was fat.



Get fake ones.  Just make sure they're a reasonable size.  And a big fuck-off to any guy that would give you shit for getting implants.  Like it been said so many times, if there was a real viable penis implant, every guy that could afford one would get one.


----------



## Built (May 16, 2008)

Thanks DOMS. I've already had three consults. Now I just need the eight grand.

Hmm... gotta put that paypal account on the blog...


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2008)

my old boobs were way nicer than big baby boobs. breast feeding is great for the baby but it will wreck your boobs. i lived with small boobs till i had Tesla at 30. i love that Vanity likes my boobs but personally i wish they'd gone back to small after breast feeding. if i lose the amount of body fat i want to the only way to keep them from looking like tea bags will be to breast feed Vanity.  which i'm totally up for


----------



## min0 lee (May 16, 2008)




----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2008)




----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2008)

Built said:


> Thanks DOMS. I've already had three consults. Now I just need the eight grand.
> 
> Hmm... gotta put that paypal account on the blog...



You'd be surprised how you could come up with 8 grand if you really wanted it.  Good luck!


----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> my old boobs were way nicer than big baby boobs. breast feeding is great for the baby but it will wreck your boobs. i lived with small boobs till i had Tesla at 30. i love that Vanity likes my boobs but personally i wish they'd gone back to small after breast feeding. if i lose the amount of body fat i want to the only way to keep them from looking like tea bags will be to breast feed Vanity.  which i'm totally up for



You could probably just do with a boob lift.


----------



## Built (May 16, 2008)

Actually, boob lifts are more invasive surgery than implants. More scarring, and the result doesn't look as good as it does with a small implant. I checked.


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2008)

DOMS said:


> You could probably just do with a boob lift.



i would really like one but it's a lot more complicated than you'd think. they cut the breast tissue and screw with it not just fashion a bra from the skin which would be sufficient i think. vanity has seen the unbridled pics n the when i lay down they don't stay where they go pics and he's happy. sometimes you just need to trust a guy means what he says and a lot think the risks aren't worth it n are just happy there's boobs period.


----------



## Witchblade (May 16, 2008)

I like where this thread is heading.


----------



## AKIRA (May 16, 2008)

SYN said:


> Akira we've been through this shit a million times over in my time here at this board. Get the fuck off my dick. Read the fucking thread. I didn't start shit. I got jumped on for voicing my distaste in some dried up old whore.



Just like before, I have zero recollection of these allegid "million times."  To think, out of a million times, I mightve accidently remembered a few 100 of arguments weve gotten into.  I remember one or two, but other than that, nothing short of a comment exchanged.    Theyre just not there.  Youre making it up.  Oh, and I did read the thread.   Why do you think I enjoy this thread so much?  And why the hell is that always an attack?  "Why dont you read the thread?"  Umm...   Wouldnt I have to in order to know what this thread is about?



SYN said:


> I don't need backing up. Maybe if you were the kind a person who could entertain a woman long enough to make her want to stay with you and possibly start a family you'd understand the protective feeling parents have of their kids. You need to grow up.



*Personal attack alert*, which signifies you have nothing else.  

Besides that, Ive seen your arguments before and I would like to think you could do well enough on your own, regardless of age.  Besides these profound judgement calls, along with your compulsive lying , you speak well, so, as Bone said long ago, you dont need help. 

I would hate someone to fight for me.  No one is going to rob me of the pleasure of taking out the trash myself. 



SYN said:


> And btw. The 'late' BoneCrusher doesn't come her anymore cause he got sick of all your shit. In fact if you paid the slightest attention to anyone else but yourself you'd see that when you joined this forum and threw your snotty attitude on display is when we started losing good members.



BINGO.  This is a complete and utter made up story, thus, proof that youre a liar.  I can research some threads of a cordial relationship he and I had, along with other members'.  Sarcasm notwithstanding.

As far as my attitude goes for scaring off anyone, I do appreciate your pride in my power to insult  But I know its not true.  In all reality, the only person I always disliked was BigDyl and I didnt scare him off.

Oh wait, no, I did dislike 2 others...and theyre gone.

Like Witchblade said, I like where this is going.

You cant bullshit a bullshitter, but shall we continue?


----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2008)

Bonecrusher didn't leave for any negative reason.  He went on a walkabout in Europe.  I think he's coming back at the end of June or the beginning of July.  He said that he'd be gone for six months.


----------



## AKIRA (May 16, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Bonecrusher didn't leave for any negative reason.  He went on a walkabout in Europe.  I think he's coming back at the end of June or the beginning of July.  He said that he'd be gone for six months.



Really?  You mean, it wasnt me and my cruelty?  Youre just fighting for him!


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Just like before, I have zero recollection of these allegid "million times."  To think, out of a million times, I mightve accidently remembered a few 100 of arguments weve gotten into.  I remember one or two, but other than that, nothing short of a comment exchanged.    Theyre just not there.  Youre making it up.  Oh, and I did read the thread.   Why do you think I enjoy this thread so much?  And why the hell is that always an attack?  "Why dont you read the thread?"  Umm...   Wouldnt I have to in order to know what this thread is about?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i have a feeling if i locked you two in a room till you got along you'd be buddies in a few hours if it even took that long. now stop it both of you


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Bonecrusher didn't leave for any negative reason.  He went on a walkabout in Europe.  I think he's coming back at the end of June or the beginning of July.  He said that he'd be gone for six months.



walkabout sounds fun. i thought it was some secret mission or something.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 16, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> i would really like one but it's a lot more complicated than you'd think. they cut the breast tissue and screw with it not just fashion a bra from the skin which would be sufficient i think. vanity has seen the unbridled pics n the when i lay down they don't stay where they go pics and he's happy. sometimes you just need to trust a guy means what he says and a lot think the risks aren't worth it n are just happy there's boobs period.



I dated a girl who had the reduct done...

She was VERY self conscious of any scarring (which i never noticed)
She went from 36E to 36C+, and I thought they were perfect in every way afterward...   Much better than my other GFs implants...
Nicer shape, appearance, position, and feel.

Sure its a more complicated procedure, but the results are usually better with more labor, no?

My current GF has small boobs but great nipples!
(which really are all that make em' work)


----------



## Crono1000 (May 16, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Bonecrusher didn't leave for any negative reason.  He went on a walkabout in Europe.  I think he's coming back at the end of June or the beginning of July.  He said that he'd be gone for six months.



if we're trying to promote BC as not an asshole are we sure you're the best spokesman DOMS?  All I'm saying is if u wanted to promote Akira as a non sex craved pervert, would you really want Crono on the fliers?

That said, I didn't think anyone had any problems with BC.  He's been around since the musclemag days, and if I remember correctly he won the no-climax competition we had with something over a month.  That alone awards him tenure and praise.


----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2008)

Crono1000 said:


> if we're trying to promote BC as not an asshole are we sure you're the best spokesman DOMS?  All I'm saying is if u wanted to promote Akira as a non sex craved pervert, would you really want Crono on the fliers?
> 
> That said, I didn't think anyone had any problems with BC.  He's been around since the musclemag days, and if I remember correctly he won the no-climax competition we had with something over a month.  That alone awards him tenure and praise.




I'm not promoting anything.  I'm stating a fact.


----------



## Crono1000 (May 16, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I'm not promoting anything.  I'm stating a fact.



just playing


----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2008)

Crono1000 said:


> just playing



Just showing an impaired sense of humor.


----------



## Irons77 (May 16, 2008)

Hey DOMS, where are the women at tonight? This place is a little lonely


----------



## Crono1000 (May 16, 2008)




----------



## Irons77 (May 16, 2008)

You not shitin' bro, dead


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2008)

_______________________________________________


flat lined.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 17, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> _______________________________________________
> 
> 
> flat lined.



Better than flat chested

**ZING**


----------



## Crono1000 (May 17, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> Better than flat chested
> 
> **ZING**



better than flat bread, wooyah!


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 17, 2008)

Crono1000 said:


> better than flat bread, wooyah!



With extra Butter!


----------



## Crono1000 (May 17, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> With extra Butter!




that video is hilarious 

3AM Ironmag is the best


----------



## FitnessRubber (May 17, 2008)

Built said:


> Thanks DOMS. I've already had three consults. Now I just need the eight grand.
> 
> Hmm... gotta put that paypal account on the blog...



I think there's a site where you can get internet folks to pay for your boob job because they "want people to be happy with the way they look"


----------



## SYN (May 17, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Bonecrusher didn't leave for any negative reason.  He went on a walkabout in Europe.  I think he's coming back at the end of June or the beginning of July.  He said that he'd be gone for six months.



I was thinking of someone else. But since the addition of AKIRA, and a few other morally lacking members we _have_ lost quite a few members entirely, and we have a bunch that don't come around nearly as often. Compared to four years ago, this boards gone to hell in a hand basket.  



AKIRA said:


> Just like before, I have zero recollection of these allegid "million times."  To think, out of a million times, I mightve accidently remembered a few 100 of arguments weve gotten into.  I remember one or two, but other than that, nothing short of a comment exchanged.    Theyre just not there.  Youre making it up.



We've gotten into a few big arguments. But there have been _plenty_ of little tiffs. And the reason that they're not there, that you can't find them, more often than not a few of our posts were deleted. 



AKIRA said:


> Oh, and I did read the thread.   Why do you think I enjoy this thread so much?  And why the hell is that always an attack?  "Why dont you read the thread?"  Umm...   Wouldnt I have to in order to know what this thread is about?



Beats me. The whole point of this thread was to ogle her gross man arms and how gross they are. Seems like a lot of people missed that point, so who's to say you didn't. If you had read the whole thread you might not have missed the part where I _wasn't_ picking a fight, but rather going along with the point of the thread, which just so happens to be that she's nasty. 



AKIRA said:


> *Personal attack alert*, which signifies you have nothing else.



It's not a personal attack. It's an attack against _all_ men like you. Ones with complete disrespect for woman. Train runners. 


AKIRA said:


> I celebrated being done with school and having my case being dismissed.  Apparently, I got really fucking drunk.
> 
> I got my beer taken away from me, went home, a girl came over, she sucked my dick on the futon when I apparently told her not to in the living rooms as if someone else lived there, she used the bathroom and I told her not to piss on the seat, crawled into bed, didnt fuck her, woke up, saw her, asked why she was there, allegidly fucked her, stopped, showered, fucked her again but finished this time, took sleeping pills , went back to bed.


I'm sure she had a wonderful time being treated like such a dog. 

I have no respect for you, or anybody else like you, with the life that you lead. I think it's low, disgusting, immoral, immature and ugly. Men like you are the true definition of pathetic. Your moral compass is so fucked I'm surprised you can find your way out of bed in the morning. 



AKIRA said:


> Besides that, Ive seen your arguments before and I would like to think you could do well enough on your own, regardless of age.  Besides these profound *judgment* calls, along with your compulsive lying , you speak well, so, as Bone said long ago, you *don't* need help.
> 
> I would hate someone to fight for me.  No one is going to rob me of the pleasure of taking out the trash myself.



Fixed. 

I don't need help. I don't like it when she does back me up. She knows this. But there isn't a god damn thing I can do to stop her. In case you haven't noticed already, she's going to speak her mind weather you like it or I like it or not.  So get off my dick about it.

I'm putting you on ignore.


----------



## DOMS (May 17, 2008)

SYN said:


> I was thinking of someone else. But since the addition of AKIRA, and a few other morally lacking members we _have_ lost quite a few members entirely, and we have a bunch that don't come around nearly as often. *Compared to four years ago, this boards gone to hell in a hand basket.*



I've been here for a few years, and I've heard that same statement about once, and sometimes twice, a year.

Just because you've been dumped on, doesn't mean that the site is any worse that it was before.  The worst that I've seen this board was during the hight of the FR era.  However, I do miss god hand.


----------



## Witchblade (May 17, 2008)

I thought the razor blades in your mouth were a reference to danny, but now I see 'razor blade mouth' is a reference to yourself. AAAARRGHHH, you're a petite double-D'd gay bomb pirate that doesn't jog. 

Not that I'm picking sides here.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 17, 2008)

man this thread is just odd. so akira is a man whore, and syn is a fymanist? am i remotely on cue or way off?


----------



## tomuchgear (May 17, 2008)

oh and doms is just a evil son of a i dont know what that wont give a reach around.


----------



## AKIRA (May 17, 2008)

I LOLed at that one.  Did I even get a spell check quote on me?   Certainly scraping the bottom of the barrel...

Just to set the record straight, and this doesnt just go against SYN, but the moment a personal attack is made, the person making that attack has lost that argument.  Its a declaration that they have nothing else to fire back that is subject related.  Not that I havent done it either, but to dismiss my respect for madonna's work because I speak bluntly about sex is just plain nonsense.  

Oh and just to let SYN know (but now I am on ignore), that girl I apparently disgusting to, enjoyed me having sex with her AGAIN twice last night and twice this morning.  We also ate at Macoroni Grill for lunch and we are going to a late night showing of Prince Caspian.  

I guess this "low, disgusting, immoral, immature and ugly" male is doing something right to keep this one around.  Or maybe this girl has got some screws loose, is that it?

Either way, I am going to die smiling.


----------



## AKIRA (May 17, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> man this thread is just odd. so akira is a man whore, and syn is a fymanist? am i remotely on cue or way off?



No I am not a man whore.  However, I am mistaken for one because I dont type about certain matters in a 'gentleman' way.  Different strokes for different folks.

Hell, I dont even find steph's posts slutty and she says some detailistic things for a woman.

Its interesting to see an 'emo' child be so narrow minded.  

Not everything is as it seems..


----------



## Crono1000 (May 17, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Oh and just to let SYN know (but now I am on ignore), that girl I apparently disgusting to, enjoyed me having sex with her AGAIN twice last night and twice this morning.  We also ate at Macoroni Grill for lunch and we are going to a late night showing of Prince Caspian.



wow, that's scary.  No joke but Tit and I ate at Macoroni Grill tonight (at the Newberry mall) and watched the 8 o' clock showing of Prince Caspian


----------



## Crono1000 (May 17, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> No I am not a man whore.  However, I am mistaken for one because I dont type about certain matters in a 'gentleman' way.  Different strokes for different folks.



this is an interesting point.  Just because you're able to articulate the way everyone is guilty of subconciously does not make you any more or less responcible for being human.  We're all fucked up, disgusting, hypocritical messes but some of us are more dilusional about it than others 

I'm not posting this toward anybody or trying to support anyone's argument here, I just found it interesting and feel like being talky


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> I LOLed at that one.  Did I even get a spell check quote on me?   Certainly scraping the bottom of the barrel...
> 
> Just to set the record straight, and this doesnt just go against SYN, but the moment a personal attack is made, the person making that attack has lost that argument.  Its a declaration that they have nothing else to fire back that is subject related.  Not that I havent done it either, but to dismiss my respect for madonna's work because I speak bluntly about sex is just plain nonsense.
> 
> ...



if you really wanted to make up for the bad night i hope you ate someplace other than the Macoroni Grill... like the Y.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 18, 2008)

Naughty, Naughty


----------



## tomuchgear (May 18, 2008)

sorry akira i was just making a joke.


----------



## AKIRA (May 18, 2008)

No offense taken.

Chrono at least has his ear to the ground.

This reminds me of when I first started becoming educated with different styles of working out...  For example, the first few times I saw people doing a bench press as fast as they could, I thought  "what an idiot(s)."  Now I know it couldve been a SPEED BENCH being performed.  Instead of waiting for further information, I immediately played the end game and drew my own conclusion.

This happens to me all the time, not just on here.  However, the people that find my way of being...humorous, stick around and eventually see the sweetheart underneath. 

Madonna looks good for her age, but not good in general.  Actually, let me put it this way...  If I was her age, I would definetly bang her.

Oh and Price Caspian was cheesier than ever, long, and, well, it just wasnt as good as the first.


----------



## SYN (May 19, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> I thought the razor blades in your mouth were a reference to danny, but now I see 'razor blade mouth' is a reference to yourself. AAAARRGHHH, you're a petite double-D'd gay bomb pirate that doesn't jog.
> 
> Not that I'm picking sides here.



Lol's. From now on those pics will always have double meaning. 



tomuchgear said:


> man this thread is just odd. so akira is a man whore, and syn is a fymanist? am i remotely on cue or way off?



I'm a far cry from feminist. In fact I think most feminists are dried up old cunts who need to get fucked and shut their mouths. I think feminists become feminists because they get looked down on by men. But when you see what selfish bitches they tend to be, it's no wonder men don't treat them as equals.  



Crono1000 said:


> wow, that's scary.  No joke but Tit and I ate at Macoroni Grill tonight (at the Newberry mall) and watched the 8 o' clock showing of Prince Caspian



I can't wait to see that movie.


----------



## danzik17 (May 19, 2008)

Let's get to discussing what really matters shall we?

Boobs.


----------



## SYN (May 19, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> Let's get to discussing what really matters shall we?
> 
> Boobs.



N.P.


----------



## Witchblade (May 19, 2008)

Are those, like, yours?


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2008)

i'm yelling to her to come tell me the same thing....


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2008)

but uh the hair says they may be her aunts.


----------



## DOMS (May 19, 2008)

I was thinking that the hair is wrong and so is the skin complexion.  It's too dark, I think.


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2008)

SYN said:


> N.P.



who's boobs are these i think i know
her # is a secret tho....


my little dog must think it queer
to drool without a woman near...

if balls had bells i'd give a shake
betting those are real not fake...


the cleavage is lovely, dark and deep
but i must fap before i sleep....


----------



## danzik17 (May 19, 2008)

Kudos to the aunt then.  Seems like a good post to go to sleep on.  Ciao.


----------



## AKIRA (May 20, 2008)

^Ditto. Nothing wrong with a girl with LONG hair and big boobs.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 20, 2008)

I would..


----------



## Crono1000 (May 20, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I would..



...pee in her butt.


----------

